# Constipated?



## gcd312 (Sep 13, 2011)

I posted earlier that i thought my tegu was hibernating and had some concerns. Now he's up and i realized that i can't remember the last time that he's pooped. He's very sluggish (and plump) and has slept for basically the last 3 or 4 days. Could this be a sign(s) of constipation? I have him out with me right now and he's falling asleep on me (never happens when he's out, he's usually moving around). 

Thanks


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Sep 13, 2011)

If you gentle palpate his abdomen, does it feel like there's something in there? He might be blocked. If this continues or your tegu gets more bloated, I suggest a trip to the vet.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 13, 2011)

_Warm baths encourage them to poop_


----------



## james.w (Sep 13, 2011)

When was the last time he ate? What are your temps and humidity?


----------



## gcd312 (Sep 13, 2011)

He had a bath a few days ago. He ate probably 2 or 3 days ago. Right now the hot side is 88 or so (i gotta get a stronger bulb, just got a bigger tank for him) and humidity is 60-70 percent. cool side is about 77 but he's never really on the cool side. he's been in his hide like 20-23 hours of the day for a few weeks now. at least whenever I'm home he's usually in his hide.


----------



## jdpFL (Sep 13, 2011)

Yikes! Not warm enough! Do you have a UV source too? They HAVE to have proper heat to digest their food. How are you measuring temp? Need something accurate. That can turn into a deadly situation if you're not careful...get that tegu hot! It's getting time for hibernation, but if he's coming out at all, he's looking for heat, water, or food.


----------



## james.w (Sep 13, 2011)

Is your basking spot 88 degrees? This is way too cold, he is not digesting his food if this is the case.


----------



## gcd312 (Sep 13, 2011)

jdpFL said:


> Yikes! Not warm enough! Do you have a UV source too? They HAVE to have proper heat to digest their food. How are you measuring temp? Need something accurate. That can turn into a deadly situation if you're not careful...get that tegu hot! It's getting time for hibernation, but if he's coming out at all, he's looking for heat, water, or food.



I have UVB too. i looked for a bulb at like petsmart and they didn't have anything higher than 150watt. any other heating suggestions?


And I'm measuring it with a thermometer..


----------



## james.w (Sep 13, 2011)

You need to get either a temp gun or probe style thermometer to measure the basking spot. To get a 110 degree basking spot, either lower the bulb or raise the basking spot. Can you post pics of your enclosure. You shouldn't have a problem getting a proper basking spot with a 150w bulb. What are you using for UVB?


----------



## gcd312 (Sep 13, 2011)

james.w said:


> You need to get either a temp gun or probe style thermometer to measure the basking spot. To get a 110 degree basking spot, either lower the bulb or raise the basking spot. Can you post pics of your enclosure. You shouldn't have a problem getting a proper basking spot with a 150w bulb. What are you using for UVB?



idk what a temp gun or probe style thermometer are, and ill try and figure out how to post pictures


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 13, 2011)

Probe









Temp guns, you point and click


----------



## gcd312 (Sep 13, 2011)

picture attached


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 13, 2011)

Those temp gauges are horrible. They can be off by ~10*, I hate them with a fiery passion. I used to use them until I found out how inaccurate they are. You really should get a probe thermometer (or gun if you can afford it) as soon as you can. If/when you get a probe it needs to be down at the same level the tegu is. If the probe is 6" above the tegus reach it can be a few degrees colder at the tegus level.


----------



## james.w (Sep 13, 2011)

The biggest problem with those gauges is they are measuring the temp on the glass. Get some bricks that you can stack and make a sort of pyramid for a basking spot. You will have to have a temp gun or probe therm so you can stack it to the right level. 

What are you using for a UVB bulb?


----------



## gcd312 (Sep 13, 2011)

Like legit bricks? idk how high i could make it with him being able to climb up. if you have a picture of your basking spot that'd be great. and I'm using a spiral uvb bulb - and i know that they can cause eye problems (everyone always tells me this lol) i just haven't gotten around to getting a diff one yet


and where can i find one of those temp probes? how much do they run?


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 13, 2011)

Probes should be available at petmsart, target, petco, maybe walgreens. I've been using probes thermometers that came from the garden section at target.








The second one is lifted with cinder blocks as well.

a few others I've tried, don't mind that fake carpet, its garbage don't use it.


----------



## james.w (Sep 13, 2011)

Here is my Tegus basking spot..





You can get a temp gun from proexotics.com

Most pet stores have probe stlye thermometers, I think walmart might have them as well.


----------



## gcd312 (Sep 13, 2011)

holy tegu! those are huge!! lol. and i don't think my tegu would be able to climb up something like that (or want to) he's still only about 16 inches


----------



## james.w (Sep 13, 2011)

So get smaller bricks or use smaller bricks to make "stairs" that he can get up to the top.


----------



## gcd312 (Sep 13, 2011)

ok cool, thanks a lot. do you know if they make stronger bulbs too? cause i have a thermometer close to the bulb (as close as i would let my tegu get to it) and its only about 90 or so there. I'm thinking a combination of higher wattage and a higher basking spot would help a lot


----------



## james.w (Sep 13, 2011)

They do make stronger bulbs, but 150 should be plenty. I get 135 degree basking spots from a 75W bulb. A higher wattage is going to dry out the cage. Have you thought about getting a MVB?

You can also build a retes stack. http://www.proexotics.com/FAQ2.html#23


----------



## gcd312 (Sep 14, 2011)

james.w said:


> They do make stronger bulbs, but 150 should be plenty. I get 135 degree basking spots from a 75W bulb. A higher wattage is going to dry out the cage. Have you thought about getting a MVB?
> 
> You can also build a retes stack. http://www.proexotics.com/FAQ2.html#23



What is MVB?


----------



## james.w (Sep 14, 2011)

Mercury Vapor Bulb, 
http://www.petmountain.com/product/reptile-mercury-vapor/11442-107801/zoo-med-powersun-uv-mercury-vapor-uvb-lamp.html
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4005372&lmdn=Brand

They provide heat, UVB and light all in one.


----------



## gcd312 (Sep 14, 2011)

Ah, that 160watt one might be what i need. So then, this bulb will eliminate the need for my uvb bulb/lamp?


----------



## james.w (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes a MVB will eliminate the need for the other UVB bulb. With larger cages some people use the tube style UVB bulbs for the cool end.

Your cage looks to be 4', if so I would go with either the 100W PowerSun or 125W SolarGlo. The 160W may make your cool end temps too high.


----------



## gcd312 (Sep 14, 2011)

It's 6ft. long, you just can't tell in the picture cause a bookcase is blocking the view of the rest of it.


----------



## james.w (Sep 14, 2011)

What are the temps in the room the cage is in?


----------



## gcd312 (Sep 14, 2011)

i don't know, i just know the temps of the tank. its pretty goddamn hot in here at times though. small room with the lamps, computer and ps3 on it gets pretty hot.


----------



## james.w (Sep 14, 2011)

If it is between 75-80, you will probably want the smaller bulb. Like I said before just raise the basking spot, too high wattage bulb will dry the cage out and make cool side temps too high.


----------



## gcd312 (Sep 14, 2011)

ok, cool. the only problem i have now is that my tegu has been in his hide for about 24 hours now and i just gotta wait for him to come out to elevate the hide lol. if he's asleep for this long, does that mean that hibernation already started? or it it normal for them to sleep that much this time of year?


----------



## james.w (Sep 14, 2011)

They usually start to slow down this time of year. He may sleep for a few days and then come out to bask/eat/poop/drink, and he may go down for the winter. You just have to wait and see what he does, follow his lead.


----------



## gcd312 (Sep 14, 2011)

ok cool. thanks a lot for your help, i'll let you know in this post how everything goes when i get everything set up.


----------



## james.w (Sep 14, 2011)

Your welcome and Good Luck


----------

